# Sugestions for best ofa set up please help



## CarFanatic (Oct 19, 2005)

I"m new to this ofa hd reception thing and need some advice on how to get the best results. I just ordered dish network because I get the free hd reciever and want to hook up an of air antenna to recieve local channels in hd. They said the reciever has a spot to hook up the antenna but they do not install the antenna. Direct tv does, but the wanted 300 for the box, so dish was the better option. 

My question is whats the best antenna to get, should I use an indoor or out door? I live in cincinnati OH my zip is 45241. I did that antenna web thing, but I dont really understand it. 

please help.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Antenna web will tell you how far from the local antennas you are. Very useful info when deciding on what antenna to get.

It looks like you are close to Cinci., right?

You should be able to find what everyone else is using at this forum over at AVS.Local HDTV


----------

